# best starter lead and collar for 8wk puppy



## wacky69 (Apr 5, 2012)

everywhere ive read it says from day 1 put a collar and lead on your pup in the house so they get used to it.

my question is which is the best starter lead and collar as i dont want anything 2 heavy for her (shes a shih tzu). seeing as she is going to spend alot of time dragging it around with her.

ive been looking at the nylon ones but the leads are all huge lol any help would be appreciated

thanks


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 5, 2012)

any ideas?


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

a simple flat collar and simple lead.

I had this one
Leather Puppy Collar & Lead Set in Pink Red Black Tan | eBay


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I used a Rogz collar and lead, but Kilo was a big puppy.

Not sure how big yours is, but if she's tiny how about dragging something like this in the house to get used to a lead and so you can control her too when needed? House Training Line at Canine Concepts

Loads of cute, light puppy collars about - some fun ones if it's going to last from Indi Dog (Sid and Kira on here) Indi-Dog, Quido Petz :: quido petz :: or just a cheap light one for now Puppy Lead & Collar Set at Canine Concepts

Not sure how fast your pup will grow, but Kilo's first collar lasted about a fortnight .


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 5, 2012)

thanks peeps. am gonna have a look on them sites. I bought her a nylon lead but on weighin it up in my hands its gonna be 2 heavy for her to carry around.

if it lasts 2 weeks thats a bonus as jess the oh staffy needs a new one every week almost lol


----------



## Blondey (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi, I have an 8week old Shih Apso and just put a collar on him today for the first time, he just is trying to scratch it now. My question is, do I just attached the lead when he is out of his crate ? Seeing your puppy is a little older than mne you can give me loads of pointers.


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

CANAC RED PUPPY DOG PET LEAD & AND COLLAR SET 14" F97 | eBay
This is ideal as it is totally adjustable. and very lightweight.


----------



## Blondey (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi thanks for the link, that is so like the one I have, he is more used to the collar now, I intend to start with the lead tomorrow, only trouble is when I put it on he thinks it is just for twisting round and trying to chew it, will get the idea I hope (that's both of us I mean)


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Have a piece of food in your hand (ham, cheese, sausage) and get puppy to follow it in your hand, this will take his mind off the lead and start the heelwork training. I am trying to find a video to show you what I mean!


----------

